# Cable sizing for 4"



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Why wouldn't a 1/2" drum cable in my Rigdid K-3800 where the beginning of the cable is 7/8" thick be good for a 4" pipe? I've included of what my cable end looks like.

Some say its fine and some say no. Like I posted the cable does not navigate though a 3" unless its a straight run without any 90 involved. It doesn't go through a 3" P-trap either. Ridgid site says its good for 2-4"

Please describe why its not recommended and if you've had experiences with it.

My second question for a 4" that expand to a 6" to the street, what cable size and what Ridgid machine would you get in residential setting.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Factory recommendations always supersede real world use.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

For 3" and 4" main sewer lines I will use {and Ridgid recommends} 7/8" with a sectional machine. {You drum machine guys with innercore cables can chime in about your cable sizes}.

But with a non-IC cable, 7/8" is my go-to cable for a main sewer line.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

That particular 1/2 cable is innercore and so stiff its crazy.

I bought the 3/8 IC and tested it in a 2" abs setup up I made, it does go through a max of 4 bends.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

With a drum machine you want at least 5/8" better would be 11/16" or 3/4"
when you get into a heavy blockage that 1/2" will fold up like a wet noodle
if you run a 3" or 4" inside a Commercial building where you have a paper blockage maybe OK but in a outside drain you are just asking for trouble,
That said I have run 6" Commercial mains with ROOTS with a 5/8" cable
and a 6" blade but you have to have the experience of working the cable
after running thousands of drains


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't forget, heavy wipes can be worse than a root build up.

I keep a clog dog and my Dreel on board for mains.

I had that cable on my first K-3800. Throw it away!
Ridgid makes them without that fat end.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

fixitright said:


> Don't forget, heavy wipes can be worse than a root build up.
> 
> I keep a clog dog and my Dreel on board for mains.
> 
> ...



I had ordered the 1/2" IW without the fat end but It was very stiff too. I decided to return it and keep the fat end because it was already used. I bought a second drum with the 3/8" IC

I've been waiting 6 months to try to get the sink drum. I was told I'd get the guide hose in 3 weeks and I've been waiting 4 months. This is what I hate about Ridgid, they have nothing in stock and you have to place an order and wait for the factory in china to make one or something like that.

If I would have known the forever process to get equipment from them I would of bought from another manufacturer.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We have 3 General Speedrooters with 5/8 inner core cables that have cleared 100's and 100's of 4" pipes. Have never seen a need for anything more.


----------

